# The risk of distance...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm just curious actually... I trust my wife when it comes to her loyalty, though other things I can still easily pick up as signs, her moods, what's she's feeling, what she's telling me, the game she's playing, etc etc. As much as I can spot any maliciousness without her telling me of them, and despite not completely trusting her in some ways - I trust her completely with loyalty.

But I always wondered really how things would actually be like if I'm not around. But I don't know... sure, she has a consistent track record over the years, consistent affection, attentiveness, and is still stubborn with her morals - which means she won't f--k a woman and let me watch 

Then again... I've always been around, what if let's say, I got a business contract overseas, and she can't come. Would I trust her? No, she hasn't earnt my trust in this yet. Sure, we've been through alot together and our love, passion will keep us strong but she will feel lonely, and miss the touch.

Already she misses the touch and I've already convinced her that we need more space in our relationship, the sex has been reduced from a nymphomaniacal routine to 3x a week. What if I'm not around... =/

Sure she has rejected my offers for outsourcing during the days of her nymphomania, but I was always around. Can one exactly trust someone to be loyal when it comes to distance? Because of this, I simply do not and can not understand long distance relationships, and I always encourage friends to break it off if they are going to spend alot of time without physical contact.

And I've seen others my age **** around in LDRs, both men and women. So I don't know. And no, I'm not going anyway as of yet, it's just a passing thought, and I'm about to drive home


----------



## Sindo (Oct 29, 2011)

Cheating can happen with even the best of marriages, even when the couples are as close as can be. Distance certainly doesn't help, though.

I've been reading some of your past post, and I do get the feeling your wife may end up more vulnerable to this than most. Mainly because you tend to treat her like crap. You had a strong woman who gave her heart to you and have been steadily wearing her down to a nub. I do get the feeling that if it keeps up, some day down the road she will either have an affair or leave you. Long distance or not.


----------

